# I'm fuming mad



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I hope that I am posting this in the right place under rescues because I'm sure that this site will result in a lot of future rescues. 
I was just surfing on the web and found this (new to me at least ) site on http://www.livedeal.ca . So I thought I would take a look. They sell all kinds of merchandise, cars, furniture and stuff and then I found the pets so I took a look. They say they are Canadian and I took a look at the Maltese and the first one I came across was from Missouri the next is from Florida and so on. I didn't bother to keep going down the list to see if there were any from Canada or not by this time I was just too angry and upset. 
I called to complain about them selling live animals over the net and was told they try to check them out and only sell from reputable breeders. :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 
I would love it if everyone called them and complained (she did say that if there were enough complaints maybe they would stop selling live animals) maybe it would work. And please pass on the phone # to every one that you know and maybe we can help get this stopped Customer Support: 1-877-226-8886 I don't know if this is a toll free number in the States but it is in Canada. 
Their mailing address is 
LiveDeal Canada 
70 Peter Street
Toronto, Ontario M5V 2G5

Thanks for listening to my rant and I hope that everyone is an angel and calls them and possible post this letter to other sites like this one so it spreads fast and hopfully gets this stopped Thanks, Mary, Angel, Tag and Houston (my sweet little rescue)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i hate seeing stuff like this. I'll do my part to put an end to it!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

boooo livedeal! :smmadder:


----------

